# Blue dream :D



## cmbajr (Sep 13, 2012)

Just had my wake n bake with my blue dream and it's still rolling hard after 2 hours... Love this stuff! Favorite wake n bake weed.


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 13, 2012)

i miss blue dream so bad.


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been debating starting Blue Dream at home, but I don't want to kill it with my inexperience. Great plant.


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 13, 2012)

i think blue dream does great in cocoa. but ur luck is just as good with any plant. its either u have a green thumb or ya dont lol


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 13, 2012)

Considering I've all but killed my first grow my thumb coloration is still up in the air.


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 13, 2012)

better luck next time. what went wrong? do ya know?


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm 95% sure I was overwatering. they were freebies but now I only have my bd seeds lol


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 13, 2012)

bad seeds?


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 13, 2012)

Blue dream seeds


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 13, 2012)

oh nice!! when do u plan on runnin em


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 13, 2012)

After I get some more practice under my belt. I LOVE Blue Dream. My friend gets it from a delivery service all the time and it is always a treat when it's "in stock" lol. Quality nuggage to say the least. That's why I want to have an idea of what I'm doing before i pop them.


----------



## cmbajr (Sep 14, 2012)

NJSkaPunk said:


> I've been debating starting Blue Dream at home, but I don't want to kill it with my inexperience. Great plant.


 I grow it and it's a tough ass plant to kill... All it needs is watered every 3 days and keep the temperature at 74 degrees and give it 100watts of light per plant... I super crop and top mine which is high stress and it grows wonderful... The soil I use is fox farm with some perlite added in... Haven't lost plant yet  If you grow it post a journal grow on it and send me a message if you have any questions on growing I'll be more than glad to talk you through the grow to help you out... I love this strain!


----------



## cmbajr (Sep 14, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> i miss blue dream so bad.


Where did it go man? Did you used to grow it? Or does your guy not have it anymore? Cuz my guy gets it very very seldom anymore and his prices are $25 a gram... Now you know why I grow... But his shit was beautiful one of THE BEST looking buds iv ever seen!


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ya it jus comes around very seldom and its beautiful always the same perfect blue dream. But bro ive paid like 65 for and 8th before so no worries lol


----------



## cmbajr (Sep 14, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> Ya it jus comes around very seldom and its beautiful always the same perfect blue dream. But bro ive paid like 65 for and 8th before so no worries lol


I pay 60 for an eighth... And how do I resend you that private message? I replied but I'm not to sure if it sent man...


----------

